# Professional Tree Trimmer?



## FanOFatherNash (Oct 17, 2012)

Injured tree trimmer trapped by tree limb | News - Home


----------



## treemandan (Oct 17, 2012)

If it was a professional there would have been only one cut. This guy was doing what I call " Korean Cutting". I call it that because them cheap SOB's will ladder up with a bow saw, make a cut like that, live then call me to clean it up for 20 bucks.:msp_confused:


----------



## treemandan (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry, two cuts.


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Oct 17, 2012)

I know its conjecture on my part, but it looks like he was cutting with no face cut... and this piece when it tore off took a bad twist and pinned him


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 18, 2012)

there is another post on this already. You are correct about the wedge, back cuts only. But I think in the other post Del nailed it and the piece (big, heavy and leaning away) actually barber chaired and after it flipped up dropped straight down on him. 






View attachment 257916

http://www.arboristsite.com/arboricultural-injuries-fatalities/211503.htm#post3896427


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Holy #### , wow that piece looks like a real thudder as we call em ! Man what a lucky guy! Wonder why he didn't just have the beaver he had up In tree with him making those cuts just go for help ! And did he have a mullet ? Man if I didn't know any better I would swear that looks like the top of OL Murphy's head !


----------



## deevo (Oct 18, 2012)

I like the firefighter one handing at the beginning of the video (not) No helmet on the dude either. Looks like a lot of room to drop that tree also. If they were able to set their platform truck up there. Also that's not 80' he was pinned, that platform is only extended to just past it's first fly, we have the same platform truck at our FD (just older) still sad story that if the right person who knew what they are doing wouldn't happen. I don't know what the heck kinda cut he sas attempting! They also had that platform basket on the brink of exceeding it's weight limit. But they got him down that what counts. Now he can pay out the yinyang for his hospital care.


----------



## shanexv (Oct 18, 2012)

Did that say it took thirty one fire fighters to rescue him?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 19, 2012)

shanexv said:


> Did that say it took thirty one fire fighters to rescue him?



Probably. Not all 31 fire fighters actually rescued him. they were there supporting the ones that did. Our FD had to rescue a hiker that fell and broke his leg way back in the woods on one superbowl sunday a few years ago. We had to create 800' worth of haul systems (it was 6 systems) to get the guy and 6 fireman carrying the stokes basket up the steep him to the logging road. We had over 80 fireman there from 10-15 different fire departments. The guy made the situation worse, by not getting out of the stream that he fell into when he broke his leg. He had severe hypothermia by the time we got to him. It took 2 hours just to find him.


----------



## shanexv (Oct 19, 2012)

Makes sense, always better to have too much ammo than not enough


----------



## treemandan (Oct 20, 2012)

shanexv said:


> Did that say it took thirty one fire fighters to rescue him?



Its good to know that when you call the FD the FD shows up.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 20, 2012)

shanexv said:


> Did that say it took thirty one fire fighters to rescue him?



meanwhile 2 houses burnt a 3 car pile up had to wait while self inficted up tree gits more than far share and a chopper ride. 

aww i should'ad nay be cruel he'll suffer nuff when the bills come in.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like the guy was up maybe 40 feet doesn't look like he made any back cuts in the tree I see more and more of this down at the economy is bad to save some money on hiring a professional


----------



## mauldinoutdoor (Oct 21, 2012)

Does anyone know who this guy is, if he really is a pro or not? The only thing this does is cause more customers to hesitate to have their trees worked on especially if this guy said he was a pro but onn the plus side it does cause some more conscientious homeowners to actually check for our insurance to weed out the fakes.


----------

